# LOOK 256 Clipless Pedals



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

I just got a pair of the look 256 pedals from a friend of mine for a great price. He uses a different system now so he gave me these cheap. Anyways, I'm currently using cages and I don't have much knowledge of the different systems of clipless pedals. Can anyone offer some assistance as to what type of shoes and cleats I would need to buy to be compatible with these pedals. I'm excited about graduating from cages to clipless and would like to do it asap but I need cleats and shoes first!


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

You need to buy a pair of Look "Delta" style cleats and mounting hardware. The Keo cleats will not work. Try to find the Red version, if possible, as they offer the most built in float at 9 degrees as compared to Black cleats with 0. As for shoes, most road shoes on the market are drilled for the 3 hole mount system used by Look.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cdhbrad said:


> *You need to buy a pair of Look "Delta" style cleats *and mounting hardware. The Keo cleats will not work. *Try to find the Red version, if possible, as they offer the most built in float at 9 degrees* as compared to Black cleats with 0. As for shoes, most road shoes on the market are drilled for the 3 hole mount system used by Look.


Like these:
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Look-Pedal-C...leats-Red_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQitemZ280284189870


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help! I'll get that stuff this weekend so I can try out the new pedals. Hopefully I don't end up on america's funniest home videos falling over at a red light! haha


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

A little advice: Loosen the tension springs on the pedals that retain the cleats as much as possible and practice clipping in and unclipping a few times in a grassy area until you get comfortable. Otherwise, I can almost gaurantee that you will fall while unclipping. Good Luck, I have used Look pedals since they first came out years ago and never think of another brand when I need new pedals.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

Also, you need road shoes that have the 3-bolt pattern, which they pretty much all do.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> Like these:
> https://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Look-Pedal-...leats-Red_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQitemZ280284189870


But try to find the new bi-material ones, which have teflon inserts at the main wear points. They lost longer and work better, with smoother engagement, disengagement and float.








https://www.all3sports.com/product_info.php?pName=look-delta-red-bi-material-cleat&jsenabled=1&osCsid=c6402c5a7232fe1a28ddfc28212498c4


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

sdw5012 said:


> I just got a pair of the look 256 pedals from a friend of mine for a great price. He uses a different system now so he gave me these cheap. Anyways, I'm currently using cages and I don't have much knowledge of the different systems of clipless pedals. Can anyone offer some assistance as to what type of shoes and cleats I would need to buy to be compatible with these pedals. I'm excited about graduating from cages to clipless and would like to do it asap but I need cleats and shoes first!


Clipless pedals are really nice, but practice, practice, practice. I'm sitting on the couch with a broken hip because I switched clipless pedal systems from SPD to Look KEO and didn't practice unclipping enough with the new pedals. Check out my poll in the General Section. about 70% of clipless pedal users have fallen over because they couldn't unclip fast enough. 30% have fallen multiple times. Practice until it becomes a reflex, keep your pedals and cleats in perfect condition. have fun and learn to take full advantage of the clipless pedals with smooth powerful pedalling in circles.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

OUCH..... guess my post above on "A little advice..." was timely in light of your comments. I would have thought the odds of falling were higher than 70%. Hope the OP will read them both. Get well soon.


----------

